# عمليات القطع البسيطة



## احمد الحوت (13 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
هذا الملف عن عملية البرادة


----------



## احمد الحوت (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*عملية القطع بالمنشار*

سلام عليكم 
هذا الملف عن عملية القطع بالمنشار


----------



## احمد الحوت (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*ملف عن القطع بالاجنة*

الملف عن القطع بالاجنة


----------



## احمد الحوت (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*عملية التثقيب*

الملف عن عملية التثقيب


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس أحمد على هذه الملفات ، ونطلب منكك المزيد من الإبداعات الفنية
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## mechanic power (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## محمد هلوان (25 مارس 2012)

يا سلام بقى يا باش مهندس لو تجيب بحث عن القطع بالاجنه , والملازم ( المناجل ) , والشنكار والعالم ويبقى ليك جزيل الشكر يابش مهندس


----------



## عبدالله ادم احمد (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## korzaty (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------

